# UK Qualifications/US Qualifications - can they be converted?



## Delicks (Feb 25, 2014)

hi there

I am currently working in the UK as a financial adviser/mortgage adviser. I have Qualifications from the Chartered Insurance Institute to Level 3 (Certificate) for financial advice/planning/portfolio/mortgages and also for General Insurance. I have been working for my current employer for over 22 years so have plenty of experience.

I am hoping to move to the US to be with my partner and would like to know if I can "convert" my qualifications to enable me to work in the US or do I have to retrain from scratch?

Many thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can get it evaluated in the US by https://www.wes.org/
and other such companies


----------

